# intense groin pain while squatting



## tunafisherman (Sep 15, 2015)

So, I have had this problem recently where it feels like I am tearing my groin while squatting.  Typically hits about the 3rd set or so (was doing 10/10/10/8/6/4).  Weights aren't that heavy, just maintaining where I am.  If I try to stretch between sets it cramps up terribly and typically ends my squats for the day.  After a day or 2 my legs/groin is back to normal like nothing happened...

Any ideas?  I can work on getting a video for form, but I typically don't video myself.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 16, 2015)

Stretch. It's that simple.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 16, 2015)

I would do what Lupi said. 

Stretch, roll, do some bodyweight warm ups. Lunges, squats etc. 

Really get the blood flowing and your muscles loose.

I usually do a few pause sets of squats with no weight on the bar to help stretch a bit too


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 16, 2015)

I do 10-15 minutes of cardio and one set of 15 with just the bar. If I skip either of these...all kinds of weird shit happens.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 16, 2015)

Take a month off from squats leg press and deadlifts. Heed that warning without hesitation, it's way better to be safe than sorry. There may be a slight tear that can heal without surgery.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 16, 2015)

Or just go to the doctor if you're that worried


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 16, 2015)

Not that worried as again, after a day or so it is like nothing happened.  I will up my stretches, guess I'm getting a bit older and can't be as reckless as before I guess.  

Thanks for the advice, as simple as it was.  Will post again here if that doesn't cure it and then will likely take time off from squats.

Found it interesting that other leg exercises didn't agitate anything, solely squats.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2015)

POB has me use a resistance/stretch band choked off on something and looked around the femur by the groin. Do a split squat almost and lean I to it to really stretch the groin out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Also, what are your knees doing while squatting? Caving in or staying inline with toes?


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Stretch. It's that simple.



I'm not sure Lup on that? Wouldn't you think with light weight and a few sets in, he would be warmed up. Personally, I spend 20 min warming up before I even get under a bar. I'm not saying stretch isn't important by any stretch, just wonder if there's something else going on here.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2015)

The same way ^^^ 

Damn shoulder mobility. 



A thick pair of thermal shorts helped me quite a bit with hip and groin discomfort while squatting. Keeps everything nice and loose.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2015)

Old snake is on the right track.

Almost 3 years ago during a training cycle for a meet, one where my squat had grown about 150lbs in 7 months (amazing what technique can do) I had some nagging pain in my left leg just under my sack on the thigh.

The day after squats it would feel sore and kinda burn.

I kept ignoring this because frankly squat was on fire. 

At the meet I opened at a conservative 550. I had smashed this for an easy triple 3 weeks prior.

I hit bottom and felt three quick pops right where the pain was. And I couldn't get back up.

A few years later and I spend a lot of my time in the gym analyzing people's movements and listening to their complaints about pain. 99% of which is in the hips.

We are all in need of a better maintenance program for our hips.  Many of my guys are doing these things now.  But it's way more than stretches, distractions and smashing to diffuse tissues. That's good for getting out of pain.

So how do you stop it from happening? Put strength first.

Squatters have powerful lateral rotators in the hips. We externally rotate and lock in hard. But we neglect out medial rotators. The adductors, which I tore that day. And again at the same meet the next year. 

Start working your adductors on days where you don't squat.

Light band choked off low and stick your ankle in the band. Do sets of 20 some days. Do more tension and sets of 10 other days.

Balance out the hips rotators! Why this concept is foreign baffles me.  We do this for shoulders all the time.

Big bench day, hit face pulls so you don't get a shoulder impingement. Gleno-humeral contact we know about and avoid. No anterior rounding of the shoulders. It's recognized and dealt with using strength.

So why not with femoral Acetabular impingement? 

Baffles me...


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 16, 2015)

Review of the facts: Intense groin pain while squatting. 

Option

A. Keep squatting just warm up and stretch more = too risky
B. Take a month off and let it heal up = Logical
C. Go get an MRI or at least checked out by a professional = Best answer

If you fuk something up down there you may wind up shitting in a bag because you can't squat down. 

Advise to keep squating just warm up and stretch first this and that is ludicrous. There is definitely something wrong  and you shouldnt feel pain in the groin while squatting.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, pillar kinda covered that already.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks again for the advice:

My form is pretty good--I took quite a bit of time with low weights to focus solely on form (squats had been my weak spot, and it was because my form sucked).  I guess I could be getting sloppy again, but I doubt it.  I suppose I can video and watch to ensure form is good.

I will focus more on stretching as well as, as POB said, putting strength first.  I can honestly say I don't focus much on, nor have I really thought about, the adductors.  I also think I will keep weights lower and take a slow approach to throwing on the plates to avoid a serious injury.


----------

